# urrghhh vinyl stick tiles



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Peeling up as in curling edges? Can you shoot us some photos?

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can use clear thin spread adhesive, same stuff used on commercial tile. But you will need to take up the tiles that didn't stick, because this adhesive must dry to the touch before any tile is installed on it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't have an answer---just the likely causes----

did you use Luan ply? that product often contains resins the prevent proper bonding--

Did you paint on a latex bond enhancer before you started? Sticky tape needs a smooth ,dust free surface---bond enhancer will provide that---(even helps seal in the resins in Luan ply)


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have found this problem in the past and have found that it takes a couple of days for the ones not sticking to finally adhere....

Strange but it seems to be the answer to wait a couple of days and then use a vinyl tile adhesive on the ones not sticking.

I hope you charged enough to keep track of it for about a week. Stupid, but it seems the current bunch of peel and stick doesn't adhere as well as in the past. i remember it used to stick to anything.....


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i went to the flooring place where i got the tile and they told me to use this multiply purpose glue of some sort and i tried it and it was not working so i called a flooring installer thats been in the business almost 40years and was like what the heck just buy all purpose vinyl glue and it'll hold so im gonna do that this weekend. fingers crossed!


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't I tell you already to do that??:yes:


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Self stick adhesive is pressure sensitive and so needs traffic to bond properly. If the tiles were sticky and the floor smooth and dust-free, you need NO more adhesive. We still don't know what you set the tile over. 80-90 degrees? What were you thinking? 

You do NOT use all purpose for vinyl tile. All purpose is for sheet vinyl. Spread it, lay it, roll the air out of it. Done. You do not wanna lay tile like that. Could take you a few weeks to do.

Jaz


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

while that is true, i was referring to some not all of the floor not sticking.

I agree about the traffic, except I have had a similar problem last month and found a work around as we are all familiar with.

By the way, the only time I use them are on rental property and I detest using them, but money is money.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yes yes you did tell me framer52. this weekend i'll be fixing it up so we'll see how she goes


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

So what did you use as an underlayment?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the many reasons if someone wants me to install peel and stick I say no thank you.
Mike has asked you many times what the under laymant was and no reply.
For it to have a chance in heck to stay stuck it needed to be 1/4 underlayment rated plywood not louon.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

3/8" ply good one side


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

princelake said:


> 3/8" ply good one side


Sanded or non sanded?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

nonsanded


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

princelake said:


> nonsanded


That's your problem you need a smooth surface,
Non sanded is just to rough for it to adhere too.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

the vinyl glue saved the day! now im worried all the ones i didnt glue with the vinyl glue will start to come up but i'll deal with that over the next couple weeks, never again am i doing peel and stick.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't give up on peal and stick---learn from this---
Smooth AB plywood---paint on a bond enhanser--and you will succeed--(next time)

You know you have a good surface if you lay down a strip of Scotch tape and have a hard time removing it--


----------

